# Tru Cut C27 grooved front roller



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have never understood why they put a solid front roller on a reel mower, spiral or grooved is a better choice. Does anyone offer or have adapted a spiral or grooved front roller to a Tru-Cut C27?
Phil


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

I haven't seen one for the TC, but have seen them on Mclanes.

I'm interested in why you prefer the groved roller for a TC? Are you looking for a more aggressive cut?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

The only place I have seen the grooved roller is with my man Joe Jenkins at Manicure Touch Lawncare. Maybe he has an extra he would sell you.

https://youtu.be/uqlrefMjE1s


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Welcome to TLF!
> 
> I haven't seen one for the TC, but have seen them on Mclanes.
> 
> I'm interested in why you prefer the groved roller for a TC? Are you looking for a more aggressive cut?


The idea of having a solid roller in the front just doesn't make sense. Your going to press the grass down to stripe it and cut whatever springs back up? IMO, the way it should be is a grooved front roller with .50" spacing and .75" deep grooves and have a solid striper behind the drive wheels. Fabricating all the parts to work together isn't tough, just need to find time.

This is the 2nd year I have been reel mowing in NE Atlanta, I have had decent results but I feel that you would get a better cut with a different setup. I have looked at getting a Jacobsen Greensmaster 526 but still need to figure out the edges of the landscape.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Best option:
Grooved front roller
Brush setup before the reel
drive wheel
Solid rear roller on a tensioner setup.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

If you are able to find the time to make one on your TC, please take some pictures and share.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

+1 go for it. We would love to see it!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have reached out to R&R to see if i can get some build diagrams on their grooved rollers. I think there is one that will bolt on. Then i will try adding a brush also and see if that helps stand it up.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> I have reached out to R&R to see if i can get some build diagrams on their grooved rollers. I think there is one that will bolt on. Then i will try adding a brush also and see if that helps stand it up.


Let us know. I wouldn't mind giving one a try if the price is right.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > I have reached out to R&R to see if i can get some build diagrams on their grooved rollers. I think there is one that will bolt on. Then i will try adding a brush also and see if that helps stand it up.
> ...


+1


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> The idea of having a solid roller in the front just doesn't make sense. Your going to press the grass down to stripe it and cut whatever springs back up?


I think there is some misunderstanding about the front roller. A flat roller will give a less aggressive cut and a grooved roller will help the reel make a more aggressive cut. This is because the grooves allow the front roller to sink farther into the canopy. Flat or smooth is simply a decision on how aggressive you want your cut to be.

Smooth rollers can leave a better appearance, especially when the grass isn't growing as fast or the ground is softer. Grooved rollers work better in the summer when there is more active growth and the soil is more firm. Either way, the concern about "_pressing the grass blades down_" isn't much of a factor at reel (and real) cutting heights. You can further explore the topic by reading articles like this one. In the end, flat or grooved is a decision based on what you are trying to accomplish.

For a grooved roller, brush, groomer, with drive and solid rear rollers, there is probably a better, more reliable, cost effective solution than tricking out a TruCut.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> The only place I have seen the grooved roller is with my man Joe Jenkins at Manicure Touch Lawncare. Maybe he has an extra he would sell you.


I reached out to him about six months ago and asked about his grooved roller. Apparently it is a one off. However, I am thinking that any machine shop could make one out of a solid roller with little effort, or cost if you really wanted one


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

R&R called back and they have no engineered drawings for their rollers. I googled and made a few phone calls, found a company in Alabama that will make a roller to my spec for ~$150. Going to submit a drawing and see what price point they come back at.

How often are you guys backlapping your units? After about a month or about 10 cuts mine needs to be freshened up.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A couple times a season.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Roller dimensions:
Body: 27" long x 2.375
1/8" shoulders on each side
overall length 27.250
Bar is 28.5" long by .500


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> A couple times a season.


Once a month sound right or not enough?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > A couple times a season.
> ...


Sounds a little overkill. I usually do mine twice a year also.

Once after scalp and another one when I think its needed(around june/july).


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > A couple times a season.
> ...


There are a lot of variables to consider... lawn size, mowing frequency, etc. Not trying to sound evasive, but _when it needs it_ is probably the best answer. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > dfw_pilot said:
> ...


+1 -- I've noticed that my zoysia tips will show a less than ideal cut WAY before bermuda will. I usually backlap every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

So right now, we are working on adding a 3" front roller with 1/2" deep grooves, it is usually a 30" wide roller but we're going to cut it down to 27" and cut the shaft down ends down to 1/2" to fit into the tru-cut brackets. Apparently there is a guy in Roswell, GA that is a homeowner that has a custom shaft from this company. Should know more tomorrow.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> So right now, we are working on adding a 3" front roller with 1/2" deep grooves, it is usually a 30" wide roller but we're going to cut it down to 27" and cut the shaft down ends down to 1/2" to fit into the tru-cut brackets. Apparently there is a guy in Roswell, GA that is a homeowner that has a custom shaft from this company. Should know more tomorrow.


Any updates?


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

My neighbor has a machine shop. I'm sure if you provide a drawing and material specs he would give a quote.


----------

